# Process with NHS?



## Paperbird (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi all

I was hoping someone could help and give me an insight into the nhs process.  We've both waited 40 weeks to get an initial appointment, which we now have, but I wonder if any of you know what the process is after that? We're being seen for non obstructive azoospermia but not sure what the waiting list or process is after that, it'll be glasgow royal. 

Thanks for your help. x


----------



## KKH (Feb 1, 2013)

Hi Paperbird

I've no idea how it will work in your area, I imagine all areas and clinics are different.  For us in the South East it all happened very quickly once we'd been referred.  Our first appointment at the clinic (private clinic, nhs funded) was the week before Christmas last year and we started medication for our first round of IVF at the end of January, so it was only a matter of weeks.  I'm afraid I don't know what obstructive ozoospermia is or how that might affect timescales - we fall into the unexplained category.  I think there are some boards for different regions, if you post there, you may get an answer from someone more familiar with your area.

Good luck x


----------



## Femsmurf (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi, We are also attending GRI for treatment. DH also has Non Obstructive Azoospermia. I assume you have had all investigations done and are now referred for treatment? If so, after your initial appointment (which takes 6+ months from GP referral) Some ladies have been lucky enough to have a first appointment sooner. Anyway, for us we were referred beginning of Aug 2011 and had a confirmation of referral letter in mid September 2011 and then we received a letter beginning of Dec with an appointment date for beginning of Feb 2012 so took us 6 months from GP referral to first appointment then we had a 2nd appointment where we saw a different consultant in May (4 months after 1st appointment) then 3 sessions of counselling (DH and I are having treatment with Donor Sperm) in June, Aug and September 2012 then we had a consultation in January and our last one was in May (We got approval for treatment at this appointment). The wait for treatment for those referred _before_ 1st July this year depends on where you live as does the number of cycles you would receive. For us, we had a 22 month wait. We should have reached the end of our wait in June but, I am still waiting though as I have to have a Lap&Dye to decide the treatment path and that can take up to 5 months (or so I am told). We also get 3 cycles of IUI then 3 cycles of IVF if these are unsuccessful or 3 cycles of IVF straight away (if tubes blocked etc) For those referred on or after 1st July 2013, it is a 12 month wait for them and 2 cycles no matter where in Scotland they live as a new criteria came into force then (or so I have read). Obviously, being at treatment stage your wait will depend on where you live as you will come under old criteria. I hope you don't have too long to wait and the pace of things also depends when they are available etc as some consultants there (possibly all of them) also do private consultations etc at other clinics.


----------

